# Need Advice



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

Hello gang,

Are you enjoying the fall colors?

My question is when/if I should take Mojo to the vet. He was very ansy last night. He couldn't get comfortable, off the bed, on the bed....again and again all night. He usually goes to bed with me and I drag him out when I get up!
I took him out this morning and he got into his "poop" stance...but a gush of brown water came out instead!! He then went right back to bed. No tail wagging when the kids got up. He is usually my shadow and I did not see him again until I left for work. 
Any ideas or suggestions? I am hoping he just ate something I did not see on our walk last night.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For one episode, I wouldn't take mine to the vet, but you need to decide for yourself. Keep an eye on him and make sure he is drinking.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

Heres hoping that my floor is clean when I get home from work! Keep your fingers crossed for me!
Have a great weekend


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope Mojo is feeling well and that you can all enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

feel better Mojo.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

*Phase two*



Scooter's Family said:


> I hope Mojo is feeling well and that you can all enjoy the weekend.


Well, last night MoJo uke: all over my daughters bed, which we noticed while I was putting her to bed! He is not eating, but still drinking. He is staying away from us also. That is what makes me nervous since he is my "little shadow". He even went off to sleep alone last night!

I will keep a close watch over him this weekend, and if things don't change, me and my credit card will go to the vet on Monday. Too bad DH hasn't got a fat paycheck from Africa sent home yet LOL!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sorry to hear that Mojo is not feeling well. When Brady gets an upset tummy, I feed him boiled chicken and rice. This seems to settle the stomach and get some food into him. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I hope that Mojo is feeling better this morning.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree with Karen. The chicken and rice always works here. I just feed several 'small' meals a day. Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Hope Mojo is on the mend!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Feel better Mojo!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know how you feel. When our dogs' behavior changes, we wonder, especially when they are always so close by and happy around us. Poor little Mojo might just have a bug that will clear up in a day or two, but if it doesn't after 3 days, I'd bring him in as he may get dehydrated. 

I agree you should feed small, light meals of minced beef, or chicken and some rice. See how he handles that and be sure to have lots of fresh water for him. I hope this passes as it's no fun for the little guy and no fun for us, with all the cleanups! Good luck.


----------

